# Core 2 auf nForce 4 -> bitte Helfen mann



## kasal (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Ich habe im moment das Asus P5ND2-SLI Pro mit einem nForce 4 Chipset. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit einen Core 2 Duo darauf zum laufen zu bekommen?

Danke schonmal!


lg,
kasal


----------



## octo124 (13. Dezember 2006)

Es passen alle Intel-CPU mit Sockel 775 (falls mein Blick auf die Boardinfos richtig sind).

Schau unter http://www.hardwareschotte.de - Prozessoren - Intel-Desktop - Dualcore nach, was dein Geldbeutel ermöglicht.
Achte dabei auf die Verlustleistungen der unterschiedlichen Kerne. Sparen am falschen Fleck freut deinen Energieversorger. Tip leg dir einen E6?00 zu.


----------



## kasal (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Hab gehört dass der Core 2 Duo bzw. Quad nur von Intel P965, 975X und nForce 680 unterstützt wird. Könnt ein BIOS Update helfen oder geht das nicht? (-> neues Board?)


lg,
kasal


----------



## chmee (13. Dezember 2006)

Soweit ich in Foren gelesen habe, soll es nicht gehen. Aber anstatt hier Händeringend
auf eine Info zu warten, solltest Du lieber mal in HardwareForen auf die Suche gehen.

zB http://www.forumdeluxx.de

mfg chmee


----------



## kasal (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi chmee!

Hm.. dann wird das wohl kaum gehn - Ich hatte es befürchtet!

Naja, nehmen wir mal an Ich hätte nen Pentium D 945 (DualCore, 2 x 3400 Mhz, 4 MB L2 Cache) und würde auf einen Core 2 Duo E6300 (DualCore, 2 x 1,86 Ghz, 2 MB L2 Cache) umsteigen, hätte Ich da beim zocken etc. nen gravierenden unterschied, bzw. spürt man den Technologie-Unterschied sehr?

Und noch ne 2te frage: Hab im Moment nen P4 630 mit 3,0 Ghz, HT, der is auf 3,8 Ghz getaktet. Würde des was bringen wenn ich auf nen Pentium D 945 mit 2 x 3,4 umsteig?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus! ;-) 


lg,
kasal


----------



## chmee (13. Dezember 2006)

1. Der E6300 hat meines Wissens nach nur 1MB L2Cache.
2. Der Umstieg auf nen DualProzi wird in Spielen zu 99,9% nix bringen, da sie nicht
Multithreaded sind. Da zählt einzig und allein die SingleCPU-Power. Und da 945 und
630 im Grunde die gleiche Prozessorgeneration sind, wird es nix bringen.
3. Der Umstieg auf nen Core2Duo "könnte" was bringen, da die CPU komplett anders
ist als die P4-Familie. Aber andererseits ist sie viel langsamer getaktet, ergo gilt
auch hier reine GHz Power in Verbindung mit ner potenten Basis (MB, GraKa,RAM)

Ich denke, der größte Unterschied beim Umstieg auf Core2Duo wäre der Stromverbrauch.

mfg chmee


----------



## kasal (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi chmee!

Also meine jetziges System setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Asus P5ND2-Sli Pro
Pentium 4 630 3,0 @ 3,8Ghz
2 GB DDR2-533 Ram
MSI GeForce 7900 GTO

Da is doch wohl die Cpu der Bremsklotz oder irre ich mich da?
-> Ist die älteste Komponente.


lg,
kasal

PS: Der E6300 (Allendale) hat 2x1MB L2Cache, der Conroe 2x2!


----------



## chmee (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich möchte mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, ich kann praktisch keine
Erfahrungswerte geben - Habe die CPUs ja selbst nicht.

Aber die Logik - und auch das Benchmarking - sagt, dass DualCore bei Multithreaded
Anwendungen ( Videoschnitt, 3D, Serveranwendungen etc..) einen Sprung bis zu
190% machen kann. Bei Spielen ist irgendwann die Spielbarkeit erreicht, und der
Unterschied zwischen 77 und 90fps ist nur Papierblödsinn. Wenn etwas mehr fps bringt,
dann ein höherer CPU-Takt, aber keine DualCoreEngine.

http://www.pcmasters.de/hardware/re...00-codename-conroe-die-neue-generation/2.html
Hier ein Link, wo man sehen kann, dass ein Multithreaded Spiel ( Doom3 ) richtig zulegt,
wiederum ein Singlethreaded (Quake4) nur von der GHz Zahl lebt.

Es sei nochmal gesagt, dass die Core2Duo-Familie natürlich in der Basis ein weites
Stück besser ist, aber lohnt sich der kostenintensive Umstieg wegen 10fps ?

Zum L2 Cache:
Ja, sorry, vergessen zu schreiben -> Pro CPU ! Im Gegensatz zu den >=E6600

mfg chmee


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. Dezember 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 2. Der Umstieg auf nen DualProzi wird in Spielen zu 99,9% nix bringen, da sie nicht
> Multithreaded sind. Da zählt einzig und allein die SingleCPU-Power.


Falsch. So gut wie jedes Vollpreis-Spiel benutzt mehrere Threads. Bei entsprechender Unterstützung durch das Betriebssystem können diese auch auf mehrere Prozessorkerne verteilt werden. Allerdings ist es so, dass dadurch nicht alle Programme, die mehrere Threads benutzen, automatisch schneller laufen. Wenn beispielsweise ein Thread 99% der Berechnungen durchführt und die restlichen Threads das restliche Prozent, dann kann man keine großen Geschwindigkeitsvorteile erwarten. Andererseits gibt es bereits einige Spiele(-Engines), die die Berechnungen so aufteilen, dass sie auf Mehrkernprozessoren effizienter ausgeführt werden können (z.B. ein separater Thread für Physikberechnungen). Und in Zukunft wird diese Parallelisierung auch bei Spielen vermehrt eingesetzt werden. Prominentestes Beispiel hierfür ist momentan Alan Wake. Insofern wäre die Anschaffung eines Mehrkernprozessors auf alle Fälle zukunftssicherer. 

Abgesehen davon bietet ein Multicoresystem auch ohne diese Parallelisierung den Vorteil, dass man beispielweise für ein Spiel einen kompletten Kern nutzen kann und somit nicht von anderen Hintergrundanwendungen „gestört“ wird, die entsprechend auf dem/n anderen Kern/en laufen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

